
Show HN: RuinMyHistory pollutes your search history - FascinatedBox
https://github.com/FascinatedBox/RuinMyHistory
======
zemnl
Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think it is fairly easy to detect the noise
generated by this kind of tools and retrieve the real history, for example:
users can generate a bunch of fake entries in their browsing history but if at
the same hour every day they visit the same websites, well, that is some
regularity that can be exploited.

Anyway, history can be sold even with noise, in this case users will see
mostly ads about products in which they are not interested in, which could be,
I think, much more annoying.

------
jarnix
This is not an effective countermeasure against logging your browsing history,
which is what all the fuzz is about currently. Your browsing history is made
up of the list of sites you actually visit.

Also, Google was always able to do this, and do so legally, even before the
latest bill passed.

